# pro-shops



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

what pro-shops are in utah? its so hard to find any, the only i've seen so far is cabelas (pff) and jakes in provo! please help!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Utah Archery Center in SLC 801-236-7880


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i'm just north of brigham, i don't think my dad would go for a drive like that! :evil:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Wilde Arrow in Layton.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sportsmans Warehouse set my bow up for me in Riverdale.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Roy and Katz in Brigham, although he may have sold to someone else recently.


----------



## wimpy (Apr 30, 2008)

Roy & Katz has been sold. It is now Gibson Archery. but with Brigham City regs it is now by appointment only. Ph 435-723-7512 26 N. 400 W. Brigham City


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Starting north and heading south:

Wilde Arrow, Layton

UAC, SLC

Salt Lake Archery, Sugar House

Humphries, Am Fork

Jakes, Orem 

Cabellas, Sportsman's Warehouse, (not really pro shops but will do in a pinch)


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Tom @ Sportsmans in Riverdale is very reliable and will do an excellent job. Give them a call prior and make sure he's there.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah Tom is good...Brian is a little better IMO, but he quit before this last hunting season :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Dan at midvale sportsman warehouse does a dam good job.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

has any1 heard of the RMS pro-shop in logan? found it on google earth


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah, they are an Elite dealer...........


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

In Logan Top of Utah archery is suppose to be top notch. Heard nothing but good things about those guys.


----------



## Hooligan (Sep 11, 2008)

+1 for Tom at Sportsman's in Riverdale, Very Helpful, set up my bow that I purchased on Ebay and even gave me a few pointers shooting at that mini range behind the counter. Swapped out Cams and Adjusted the draw length for free.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't know PRO had his shop up and running... :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

do you think if i took my old browning bow to the shop inlogan they could help me with it???


----------



## droptine801 (Sep 26, 2007)

Wild arrow has great service heard they are moving to a bigger shop .


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm sure the guys up in Logan would love to help you and earn your business. Seem like great people. Hope they do good up in that neck of the woods


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> has any1 heard of the RMS pro-shop in logan? found it on google earth


The guys name is Lance and has a little shop next door to a taxidermist. It is about 900 west and 200 north in Logan. He is a very nice guy and has an ok shop. He has around 4 lanes but you can shoot at either 20 or 30 yards. He is going to do a league with all kinds of options as far as targets and distances. Good place to stop in and shoot the bull while watching videos on his comfy setting of couches. He doesn't have Mathews so its tough to call it an Archery shop but he does have a nice selection of "wanna be" bows.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> hunter_orange13 said:
> 
> 
> > has any1 heard of the RMS pro-shop in logan? found it on google earth
> ...


Well now not handling those crappy Mathews is a start in the right direction, I might have to send some of my business his way. :lol:  :wink:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

sweet. i'll have to go check it out!!!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

Roy and Kat used to have a shop in Brigham. They are small but they were great to work with and very nice. if you are interested I think I can find their number for you.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

adamsoa said:


> Roy and Kat used to have a shop in Brigham. They are small but they were great to work with and very nice. if you are interested I think I can find their number for you.


that would be GREAT!

one of my friends said theres a shop in ogden thats going out of buissness, does any1 know aything about this shop?


----------

